# Some retiree observations



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gleaning some of my e-mails I came across a few humorous observations. Hope you enjoy them......

Retirees are happiest when they wake up.

My brain is like the Bermuda Triangle - Things go in and may never be found again.

Of course I talk to myself. There are times I want expert advice.

Aging seems to be the only available way to live a longer life.

When I die I want my last words to be "I left the money under ......".

I've reached an age where my "train of thought" often leaves the station without me.

Old age is having a choice of 2 temptations and choosing the one that will get you home earlier.

And finally:

Old age is when it takes longer to rest then to get tired.

:hysterical:ound::hysterical::facepalm:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very cute. No one came in with more?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, got couple more for ya......

I was thinking about old age, and decided that old age is when you still have something on the ball but are just too tired to bounce it.

The older you get the harder it is to lose weight, because by then your body and your fat have gotten to be really good friends.

You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks.

Ah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.

Finally::surrender:

I thought about making a fitness movie for folks my age and call it "Pumping Rust"....

ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, thanks, I'm lovin' it!!


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

I love it when I dream. I'm always 30 years old again.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Hossplay said:


> I love it when I dream. I'm always 30 years old again.


He he he- I'm always 30 years old until I get up from the chair.


----------



## 2old2playftball (Sep 19, 2014)

there are two signs that you're getting old:

1) your memory goes;
2) um ...


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Good ones. My brother came up with one. He said he wanted to be cremated and his ashes put in a pickle jar and put in the refrigerator just to see how long it stayed there before someone opened it to see what it was.


----------

